# Reboot infini sur iPad 4 retina iOS 7.1.2 jailbreak pangu



## Amine1409 (17 Août 2014)

Bonjours à tous j'ai un gros problème.
j'ai un iPad 4 retina sous iOS 7.1.2 et que j'ai jailbreaker avec pangu. 
Depuis son jailbreak j'ai remarquer quelque ralentissement mais rien de plus jusqu'aujourd'hui.
En effet j'ai commencer par vouloir l'allumer puis la pomme s'affiche pendant au moins 2 minutes puis un écran noir apparaît durant une minute et la je vois mon écran de verrouillage mais il ne répond pas j'appuie partout mais rien je se passe puis il s'éteint et redémarre encore une fois. J'ai déjà essayer le bouton poser et homme mais sa n'a rien changer. J'aimerais corriger ce problème sans passer par la restauration car j'ai des photos etc que je ne voudrait pas perdre mais si c'est la seul solution je passerait par la.
Merci de me répondre .


----------



## MaitreYODA (17 Août 2014)

Il faut restaurer à partir d'une ancienne sauvegarder si tu ne veux pas perdre toutes tes photos.
De plus, il est conseiller de faire une sauvegarde avant le jailbreak...


----------



## lineakd (17 Août 2014)

@amine1409, branche ton ipad à l'ordi et regarde si avec les logiciels ifunbox ou iTools. Tu peux récupérer tes photos et d'autres données.


----------



## Madalvée (17 Août 2014)

Révise aussi le participe passé


----------



## yngve (17 Août 2014)

Et achète un Bescherelle : cela tue les yeux les fautes de français et cela rend les messages pénibles à lire.


----------



## seserge (17 Août 2014)

@yngve:
Probité à toute épreuve, psychorigidité, (voir le fil sur "l'iphone tombé à l'eau") mais alors, quelle intransigeance sur les fautes de français!
 Je trouve ta phrase très mal tournée en revanche, si je puis me permettre, pour quelqu'un qui prétend donner des leçons : j'aurais dit " les fautes de français gênent la lecture et rendent les messages pénibles à comprendre"...
Allez, sans rancune, va....:rateau:


----------



## yngve (17 Août 2014)

seserge a dit:


> @yngve:
> Probité à toute épreuve, psychorigidité, (voir le fil sur "l'iphone tombé à l'eau") mais alors, quelle intransigeance sur les fautes de français!
> Je trouve ta phrase très mal tournée en revanche, si je puis me permettre, pour quelqu'un qui prétend donner des leçons : j'aurais dit " les fautes de français gênent la lecture et rendent les messages pénibles à comprendre"...
> Allez, sans rancune, va....:rateau:



Mais non, vous avez oublié que la conjonction remplace la virgule !
Rien ne vous autorise à me tutoyer : nous ne nous connaissons pas et je vouvoie mes parents ! Donc un inconnu...


----------



## iphone5stiti (17 Août 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Mais non, vous avez oublié que la conjonction remplace la virgule !
> 
> Rien ne vous autorise à me tutoyer : nous ne nous connaissons pas et je vouvoie mes parents ! Donc un inconnu...




Tu vouvoies tes parents ? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## yngve (17 Août 2014)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Tu vouvoies tes parents ?
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s à l'aide de Forums iGeneration



Bien sur comme dans toutes nos vieilles familles françaises.


----------



## iphone5stiti (17 Août 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Bien sur comme dans toutes nos vieilles familles françaises.




Oui enfin bon faut surtout savoir évolué avec son temps parce que à ce stade la ça devient de la connerie ! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## yngve (18 Août 2014)

La tradition de nos familles à beaucoup de charmes et dire "maman vous me l'avez déjà dit" bien assis dans son salon dans une bergère Louis XV est un plaisir que seul les gens bien nés peuvent ressentir. Il faut lire et relire ce grand auteur français qui le décrit si bien : Jean de La Varende.


----------

